# New Years Eve on the Chagrin



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, New Year's Eve day, anyway. Got the day off work today, so called up cfish, woke up Nick, and we rambled up 271 to hit the Chagrin. Flow was great, 230 when I checked it this AM, water a little stained. 

We each got 1 fish. I struck first with a nice 25 inch male, caught on a white/blue flash jig and maggot. Nick did such a masterful net job, I let him hold the fish for the pic...








Cfish was next, sticking one in the 25-26 inch range, caught on eggs. He released it before I could take his picture... 

Nick got one in too. He fought it well and I played net man this time. BIG fish too. Easily, a Fish Ohio in the 29-30 inch range. Beauty of a fish and THICK. Looked like a plank! Nick had a ball fighting it on my 11'6" steelhead rod...

















Today was the first time I had been out fishing since mid November, and MAN did it feel great. Didn't catch a bunch, but at least we caught something and best of all HAD FUN! Hopefully, the weather/flow will be good next weekend for a return visit!.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the great photos!!!! Fish look great!!!!

flash--------------------------------------out


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow nice fish!!! looks like a alotta fun! that is a nice fish nicks got there, you aint kiddin that baby's been eatin well!!!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Carl !!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Those photos were spectacular. You might think about a future in photography or somthing!  
I'm thrilled everytime I see Dads takes kids outdoors. So many guys don't understand how that can be so much more gratifying than "Hanging out with the boys."
Good job, God bless, Happy New Year!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great pics,carl.my vote for fisherman of the month goes to nick.the camera loves the little guy.
and someties i think he loves the camera just as much


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

The look on that kids face says it all !!! 
My grandson is 3 and I can't wait till I get the chance to take him fishing like that. Thats exactly what this is all about, giving these kids these experiences. I know I still remember those days when I was that age catching fish. Thanks for posting those pics. Sure gives me something to look forward too!  
PS - My grandson liked the pics too.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

wow those are some nice fish!
I was this close to going to the chagrin today!
wish I would have


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Glad you got into some Carl. Those are some nice looking fish.

Nick, I'm going tomorrow. I won't be fishing too early either.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow! Nice fish Nick!


----------



## FishingGuy23 (Dec 28, 2007)

Big Daddy said:


> Well, New Year's Eve day, anyway. Got the day off work today, so called up cfish, woke up Nick, and we rambled up 271 to hit the Chagrin. Flow was great, 230 when I checked it this AM, water a little stained.
> 
> We each got 1 fish. I struck first with a nice 25 inch male, caught on a white/blue flash jig and maggot. Nick did such a masterful net job, I let him hold the fish for the pic...
> 
> ...


Can someone tell me where that was at?? The River?? Thanks and nice looking fish you guys!!

FishingGuy23


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

misfit said:


> ...my vote for fisherman of the month goes to nick...


I second that ! ! ! Way to go Nick ! ! ! ! Way to show the "Old Man" how to catch the "Bigguns" ! ! ! ! ! ! 

It's pictures like these that make OGF the "Premier Fishing Site" ! ! !


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

Big Daddy, I was wondering if you needed permission to fish that part of the river. I'm from Eastlake and, except for this past summer fartin around in my boat, I haven't fished there in over 15 years, I guess. I got my first steelhead (Fish Ohio, too!) in that same area back in 1991. My buddy turned me on to steelheading and we would go there, but there was a guy at that time that ran (or worked at) the marina and would chase us out of there if he was around when we were there. Because of that, I just gave up on that spot and fished other places . Over the years I have noticed people lined up there when I drive down Lakeshore Blvd. I live a couple minutes from there, so I go by often. That is quite a nice channel the river cuts there, a rather surprising drop off west to east toward that bank, not much contour on the bottom, though.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The marina is posted... The spot we were at is further up river, towards the soccer fields... The only issues I saw there was with parking... Make sure you're legally parked.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..young man I want to hand out a congratulations those are some nice feesh!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

nice steel carl and nick, i mis those steelhead.....that makes my mouth water


----------

